# My B12



## Rapmaster W (Jan 10, 2005)

Hey guys,
Here are some pictures of my 1990 B12:
http://www.accesswave.ca/~darrylandrews/carpics/2.JPG
http://www.accesswave.ca/~darrylandrews/carpics/4.JPG
http://www.accesswave.ca/~darrylandrews/carpics/1.JPG
http://www.accesswave.ca/~darrylandrews/carpics/3.JPG
This is my first car and I bought it last June for only $1000!
It just turned up 310 000 kms and the only thing mechanical I have done to it was put in a new front axel, the thing rides like a brand new car. It's got the mighty GA16i in it, but it's enough power for now I guess, it gets the job done. I will eventually attempt the guage cluster swap, I don't like having to shift by ear.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

Rapmaster W said:


> Hey guys,
> Here are some pictures of my 1990 B12:
> http://www.accesswave.ca/~darrylandrews/carpics/2.JPG
> http://www.accesswave.ca/~darrylandrews/carpics/4.JPG
> ...


i prefer no tach in my B13 E. its helped me learn stick overall better. 






btw: i shift according to the speedometer


----------



## idrivea200sxSe-R (Oct 26, 2003)

^ i didnt know that the lack of a tach could make someone drive better


----------



## Rapmaster W (Jan 10, 2005)

yup, put the car to the floor and once the speedo stops climbing, grab another gear...


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

idrivea200sxSe-R said:


> ^ i didnt know that the lack of a tach could make someone drive better


  hahaha you are soooooo funny. it tought me how to drive a car by ear, i guess you can say. i valet park cars and whenever i park a standard car i never look at the tach, and ive yet to stall a car.....so go figure


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

hot damn thats clean

i like it a lot


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

Rapmaster W said:


> yup, put the car to the floor and once the speedo stops climbing, grab another gear...


ummmmmm no. do you not know how a standard works? you are an inferior driver if you need a tach to drive a standard daily. i dont seriously race my car (maybe a few stoplights here and there) so there is absolutley no need for a tach. and yes you are somewhat right about flooring it untill it dont go no more. but for normal driving condition i know EXACTLY when to shift....

1st = 0 - 15/20 mph
2nd = 15/20 - 25/30 mph
3rd = 25/30 - 45 mph
4th = 45 and up (i dont have fifth gear)


this shift pattern has proven quite effective, when getting on the highway or when im in a rush, ill ride out each gear longer to make more use of my cars powerband. and yes you are quite the inferior driver if you cant tell what your engine is doing by sound, it doesnt take a rocket scientist to figure that the engine is idling or redlining.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Rapmaster W said:


> Hey guys,
> Here are some pictures of my 1990 B12:
> http://www.accesswave.ca/~darrylandrews/carpics/2.JPG
> http://www.accesswave.ca/~darrylandrews/carpics/4.JPG
> ...


don't worry about these arguing clowns.......nice car, i know radio is obsessed with that body style. i have seen many a clean b12 around here. what do yo have planed for the future?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

RBI*04 said:


> ummmmmm no. do you not know how a standard works? you are an inferior driver if you need a tach to drive a standard daily.


if you noticed the "  " you would understand he was joking :cheers:


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> if you noticed the "  " you would understand he was joking :cheers:


 :cheers: im sorry. its hard to translate sarcasm over the internet.


its all good in tha hood :cheers: :fluffy:


----------



## muccman (Aug 24, 2003)

looks exactly like my car... cept yours is in a lot better shape.. mine's got like 167 000 km on it tho. got ya beat there :cheers:


----------



## Rapmaster W (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks for the complements, guys. I don't plan on doing anything to the exterior except fixing and/or replacing the trunklid and maybe some tasteful factory rims. The car was already tinted when I bought it, all I did was paint the front door window frames black to match the windows and "B" pillars. I much prefer the clean stock appearance so there will be no gaudy body kits or japanese writing splashed up the side. And for the record, I can drive and shift just fine without a tach.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

ya
keep the stock look

the only thing id want on it is a dop with some B14 SE-R wheels


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

The car looks really good, its one of the cleanest B12's Ive seen. Keep it fairly stock and maybe just up do it with some factory rims.


----------



## B13TTSE (Sep 22, 2002)

when i first learn how to shift I needed to use the tach. Now I just listen to the engine. Do whatever works for you, Im guessing, eventually your rarely use it.

Nice car :cheers:


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

Wow, that thing is in good condition! Some factory wheels, and some tint.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

gotta say, it looks good for a 14 year old, 310,000km car. It doesn't look a day over 50,000, LOL. Most people can't even keep the engine bay looking decint after jus 5 years.

I gotta say, the tachometer seems like a waste of time and aggrivation. It's prolly going to be a headache and you don't need it. Not to sound like a typical SR20 owner, but a GA16i with over 300k on it isn't exactly something I'd race. Unless you're racing, you really don't need to be at the redline.

I have a stock tach in my car. I almost never look at it unless I'm racing or some other reason I want to shift right at the redline. It's not about driving by ear or learning some special skill that would allow me to drive w/o a tach. I shift when it feels like it's ready for a new gear. 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, it's not like I'm waiting for the right sound or RPM to shift, it's just automatic <--no pun intended.


----------



## Rapmaster W (Jan 10, 2005)

Oh, I certainly don't NEED the tach to drive, I just find that a dash looks cheap (or tacky  ) without one. As for the tint, it already is! Thanks for the comments.


----------



## dontknow (Jan 15, 2005)

Dude that car is clean. I did the same thing your going to do. I most deffinently did not need the tach but I think it looks friggin awesome. so DO IT!!


----------

